# Your suggestions for an article in a Paint Mag



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Been asked to do a follow up article for The Paint Contractor magazine. I am mulling over some topics but I'd figure you guys may have something you would like covered as it pertains to pressure washing. I'm open to suggestions.

The first article is here on page 15:
http://www.paintdealer.com/paintcontractor/PDFS/Past Issues/2011/October TPC 2011.pdf


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

What's your secret cleaning solution receipe?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

What's the best way to protect your lungs while pressure washing certain surfaces?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

the first installment gave an overview, perhaps a more detailed explanation on how to soft wash something, like asphalt shingles. Definitely something the HO is not going to attempt, and it expands company services

Or how to strip painted wallpaper with about 2,000 psi :thumbup: :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The safety angle when working with chemical such as mixing proportions and over all safety when applying, handling, storing. Heat exhaustion, and preventative measures.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How about a exposé on Just Plain Pressure Washing?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you use deionized water? And what is a good size waterwagon to start with 250, 500 gallon.

Do you do the whole building cleaning thing.
Store fronts, sidewalks, parking lots.
Do you ever have to swing a squeegee?


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Been asked to do a follow up article for The Paint Contractor magazine. I am mulling over some topics but I'd figure you guys may have something you would like covered as it pertains to pressure washing. I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> The first article is here on page 15:
> http://www.paintdealer.com/paintcontractor/PDFS/Past Issues/2011/October TPC 2011.pdf


 Safey! Safety! Safety! 
I suggest you touch on as many safety issues as you can that are inherent in pressure washing. There are so many, you could have a seperate sub heading article just for that alone!
You could start with the most dangerous chemical that most of us come in contact with on a regular basis. Sodium Hypochorlite. How bad is it for our health? What precautions could we, should we be taking. Also I posed a similar question a few weeks ago and even invoked a response from you and never got one.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

the different markets available for pressure washing contractors.

The history of pressure washing as I believe its really a fairly new industry.

The difference between machines from lowes and real ones like pressure pros (8gpm??)


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Heres a new comment for you. Looking like a professional painter on the job, with clean white painters overalls and cap. I really hate it when a painter has spattered jeans or track pants. They are unprofessional in my opinion.

I send my workers home without pay if they turn up in tatty clothing and no white painters overalls. I do however, allow white painters pants and a clean shirt. My workers represent my business as professional young painters and decorators. I am really strict on personal presentation to my clients. I also don't allow my workers to smoke on the job. I'm a non smoker and hate seeing butts in a homeowners garden. I make the boys go out of the property onto the street if they need a smoke. Its really not socially acceptable these days to smoke on a private property you are working on..


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I like the idea of covering the safety aspect. I was fairly detailed on soft washing in the first article and am perhaps a little reserved on giving away the whole farm. Gotta leave myself room for franchising and deterring low priced competition. :yes:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Ken, do an expose on me! You can call it...what not to do....LOL


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

./.,


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Are people outside the US seeing a different post? :blink:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Are people outside the US seeing a different post? :blink:


No, but I thought you were asking for ideas for a magazine. I thought my point about clean presentation was worthy of posting.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

You could do a story on how cheap it is to get set up in a pressure washing business just about anywhere these days and that all the cleaning chemicals are very readily available as well as the various methods of application which are highly available on the net . :whistling2:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

playedout6 said:


> You could do a story on how cheap it is to get set up in a pressure washing business just about anywhere these days and that all the cleaning chemicals are very readily available as well as the various methods of application which are highly available on the net . :whistling2:


You can get set up for about $10K with a beater van. That still won't make their phone ring or supplement their income until they build a customer base. Just like in painting, they come and they go with various skill levels and no business sense.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> and am perhaps a little reserved on giving away the whole farm. Gotta leave myself room for franchising and deterring low priced competition. :yes:


and there's the rub about writing how-to articles in mags. Obviously a business man does these to promote one's business. You want to educate a little yet implant the notion you are the most qualified to get the job done right. Basically, tease them with a little gravy, but hold the meat back. Because if you give away the farm, you are shooting yourself in the foot.

But you don't want to be too obvious that you are basically writing an promotional piece. 

It's a tricky endeavor to do well so that you are educating and also advertising.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> You can get set up for about $10K with a beater van. That still won't make their phone ring or supplement their income until they build a customer base. Just like in painting, they come and they go with various skill levels and no business sense.


 What is to stop any of your own guys from breaking away and going at it solo ? How long would it take them to peel about 25-35 % of your current work away from you with a simple undercut ? I'm sure the 10 grand investment is based a bit high , thus they would recoup the initial costs pretty damn quick since they already know your customer base and work practices already .


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> What is to stop any of your own guys from breaking away and going at it solo ? How long would it take them to peel about 25-35 % of your current work away from you with a simple undercut ? I'm sure the 10 grand investment is based a bit high , thus they would recoup the initial costs pretty damn quick since they already know your customer base and work practices already .


Ken is first and foremost an entrepreneur. He is the business savvy end of things. That in of itself is a killer instinct. Either you have it or you don't. That's why there are guys out there that do amazingly well, and amazing craftsmen that are always concerned about when and where the next job will be. If someone broke loose to do their own thing, more power to them. Thinking that, just because they were lower priced, would not mean ken would loose business. People pay more for the whole package.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

playedout6 said:


> What is to stop any of your own guys from breaking away and going at it solo ? How long would it take them to peel about 25-35 % of your current work away from you with a simple undercut ? I'm sure the 10 grand investment is based a bit high , thus they would recoup the initial costs pretty damn quick since they already know your customer base and work practices already .


I had a couple guys try to do things on their own. I helped them as much as I could. I value all business relationships. They gave me projects too big for them to handle, and I gave them the projects below my min pricing. Unfortunately, both guys were not capitalized enough to sustain the hard beginning years. I would never knock anyone for trying to do their own thing. Buying the equipment, any person can do. As a side note, both guys sold me their equipment. Welcome to business. 

People don't hire my company for price. If they did, I never would have gotten them as customers anyway. Does that make sense?


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Hey Ken,
I tried opening the link but didn't work for me. Don't think us Canadians are allowed to access the mag! In the past I've emailed them asking to buy a subscription and I didn't even get a response. Oh well!

Not sure what the first article was about but something useful I'd like to know: Does a painter have to use a $10k set up for their power washing needs like you use? What set up would you recommend for painter's if different from yours and why? Very interested to know!


----------

